# anyone with an M6X light/laser?



## cquence (Sep 29, 2008)

I am thinking about buying the M6X laser/light accessory. Anyone else have this accessory? I want to know how it performs. I see some on ebay for around $200-250. Just something to try at the range. If not...how about the Lasermax laser that replaces the guide rod?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

cquence said:


> I am thinking about buying the M6X laser/light accessory. Anyone else have this accessory? I want to know how it performs. I see some on ebay for around $200-250. Just something to try at the range. If not...how about the Lasermax laser that replaces the guide rod?


I don't know what the difference is, but I figured I would share this anyways. I just noticed this on XDTalk. I don't know him, but I think he's pretty reputable over there. He's selling an M6 (not the M6X...again, I don't know the difference), but his current asking price is $135 shipped. :smt119 Just thought I'd share. If I was looking for something like this, I would jump all over it.

The lasermax guide rod replacement has a pretty large following. Personally, I don't like changing factory parts on something that is used for protection. I don't know why, but that's just me...there are plenty of people that do. So...I'll shuttup now...:smt033

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

cquence said:


> I am thinking about buying the M6X laser/light accessory. Anyone else have this accessory? I want to know how it performs. I see some on ebay for around $200-250. Just something to try at the range. If not...how about the Lasermax laser that replaces the guide rod?


The M6X has more lumens, so it's brighter and it's more battery efficient. The M6 has 90 lumens...which is plenty bright.

FWIW, I have the Streamlight TLR-2 and I have no regrets.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I have the M-6 tac light/laser. It may be out of date, but I've learned to use it well. I wouldn't be without for my home/night time/bedside defense.


----------

